# KDS Detailing Wet Sand diary BMW M3 limited edition blue



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

HI Guys

So its been a while since I last posted on DW. 
Many new things happening at KDS , with some great news for 1 maybe 2 lucky people ,to be announced next week.

So lets try and do something slightly different, hence the title "KDS wet sand diary".



So to achieve the above finish is not only machine correction and products , its more so in the wet sanding and "ART" of selecting the correct grades with correct backing , and final correct pressures.

I am sure most of you are aware of the KDS wet sand details we carry out, if your not that aware let me guide you to some of our older past work of such packages.

Toyota supra repaint and wet sand.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=294432

Ferrari Enzo repaint and wet sand detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=265330

BMW M3 wet sand detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=141365

BMW M3 wet sand detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143308

BMW M5 wet sand detail with a twist

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=239097

Nissan wet sand detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=143779

BMW E46 M3 wet sand detail

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244523

So to the concept of the diary ,
I will be uploading batches of photos with short description of the progress being made over the coming weeks of the Platinum wet sand package.

http://www.kdskeltec.co.uk/price-menu/paint-correction-packages/wet-sand

If you read the thread links and think I liked to learn "how to master that" there are actually a few ways of doing so.

First and closest way time wise is at waxstock

Details here 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=300507

Then you have the next group option held at the KDS workshop. 
Keep your eye out on the machine correction section for more updates.
A few group training days from the past (same section as new updates)
Wet sand day.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=308609

Intermediate day

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=282596

and beginners day.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=296278

And last but not least are the one 2 one training days

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=273691

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=255203

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=244507

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=284546

Oh we have the new KDS Keltec facebook channel

https://www.facebook.com/KDSKeltec

which i do update the pupils one to one training

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...520.1073741844.1177911907&type=1&l=d2d4ccedac

keep your eyes peeled for this car on DW

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10200563279222618.2203046.1177911907&type=1&l=88438b64c0

SO the Diary is on a New BMW M3 in limited edition Blue .

So to get us started here are a few photos of the finish.











We are filming the whole process which in time will be another feature on the new KDS KELTEC youtube channel

http://www.youtube.com/user/kdskeltectv

Please Subscribe for more updates to come.

Many thanks for viewing and reading

Kelly


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

This is going to be fantastic....subscribed to the You tube channel....KDS really do offer the full package :thumb:


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

that is some crusty paint - bm took a big gamble on switching to powder coating - depressing to see how rubbish their finishes continue to be.


----------



## badbox (Dec 5, 2012)

Awesome will be following all of this really want to learn to wet sand


----------



## Marcos999 (Aug 16, 2010)

Look forward to seeing it, are BMW's really finished that badly these days? I know it'll look amazing when you've finished with it.
By filming it won't you be giving away some trade secrets?!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Marcos999 said:


> By filming it won't you be giving away some trade secrets?!


Not really; anyone can buy sandpaper and rub it on paint, it's the experience and skill in reading the job in hand that makes Kelly an expert. That level can't be picked up from videos and pics :thumb:


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

badbox said:


> Awesome will be following all of this really want to learn to wet sand


Not a chance would I try it. I've seen a lot of people wet sand their cars ( on here ) very successfully pro's and amateurs . Seeing it done and actually doing it well lets just say my bank account would be light if I felt the need to have it done . For a few reasons really, but mostly because I'm a wuss I think. Even with all the reading and watching videos I still wouldn't have the confidence or the skill to put the **** ups right I'd made. Credit to all those who have the can do attitude and have been successful . If you do try mate good luck to you :thumb::thumb:
My Dad has this say when attempting something which may me above my pay grade . You can always get away with paying . Which to be honest I wouldn't mind doing ,its just the fact I'd buggered it up in the first place and the look on the pros face who more likely than not will know exactly where I went wrong

Daz


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi guys ,

so next update , the Blue M3 is coming along nicely and nearly enough photos ready to upload/update.

But in the mean time been wet sanding something else ready for waxstock.






see you there

kelly


----------



## Vule (May 3, 2011)

That's just insane :doublesho


----------



## Patr1ck (Mar 10, 2013)

Loving ya work Kelly ..... I'll be seeing ya soon


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

Great work as always :thumb:


----------



## Rosey (May 16, 2013)

Great results what a lovely colour


----------

